# Background



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

what kind of background looks best in a reef?? 

i dont have tons of LR either...

the one i have now has too much action...

what do you reccomend?


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

maybe like a plant, coral type background


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

generally, most people do solid black, or blue, i like the black better, but its up to you, most people stay away from the picture backgrounds, after some time, your back glass will be covered with coraline algae anyway.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My background of choice is black spray paint... tank never looked so good.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao, my mom uses this really ugly coral pattern on hers. Kind of a waste of 10 bucks though, the multiple types of algae and live rock cover it up...

Other than that I don't use backgrounds on my tanks, algae, walls, etc. do a good enough job .


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I bought the background for about $6 which covers my 55g tank. It has a blue and a black. Personally I like the blue, but since it has two sides, it's your choice. Since the coraline will cover it anyways, its not a big deal. I just wanted to hide the cables in the back of my tank.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

yea i have a colorful picture background and i hate it because there is corraline on the white parts and makes it look dirty not to mention the tube worms...

i think i would like blue or black


----------

